# My first ABT's



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Well today I guess I am on a roll. I fired up the smoker and had to give the ABT's a try. So this is what it turned out to look like.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 22, 2011)

looks good....that's all you made??...lol.....whats everybody else gonna eat


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 22, 2011)

You'll be hooked on those now!! So good and easy to make!


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

Those look great! My wife is so hooked on them now I even have to make them in the oven because she asks for them everyday. They are better smoked but are pretty good in the oven also.


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Chef that is what is remaining  after I took them off and had dug into them then I recalled I better get some pix or it never took place. Man they are good.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats they look awesome they may have been the first but I'll bet they won't be the last


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2011)

Great Looking ABTs...


----------



## les3176 (Apr 22, 2011)

Tasty looking abts....Now you did it!!! you're hooked now!!


----------



## smokingmymeat (May 1, 2011)

Nice looking ABT's Fife.

Happy smoking,
   BigAL


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

Great job Fife. It will be hard to fire up the smoker from now on without including a few ABT's.


----------



## raptor700 (May 1, 2011)

Your ABT's look great,

I luv 'em

Great job *F**ife*


----------



## gros cochon (May 1, 2011)

Yes sir!  They look delicious. I have to ty that soon too.


----------



## roller (May 1, 2011)

They look great!!!!! what was your filling made from ??? I just love those things...


----------

